# Upper Hutt



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm hopefully emigrating to the Wellington area in a few weeks time and would like some help with some views on the Upper Hutt area. Potentially we would be sending our 10 and 8 year old to Upper Hutt Primary and would like some local knowledge of the school and surrounding areas.

My job will be based in and around Wellington travelling occasionally toHawkes Bay Area.

Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MerryMiller said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hopefully emigrating to the Wellington area in a few weeks time and would like some help with some views on the Upper Hutt area. Potentially we would be sending our 10 and 8 year old to Upper Hutt Primary and would like some local knowledge of the school and surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


Hello again MerryMiller,
Congrats on the emigration!
Upper Hutt is really nice IMO. Just like everywhere else in the world there are areas more desirable than others but the majority is very good.
Can't say I've found any place that I wouldn't walk around of an evening yet!
We particularly like Mt Marua, Riverstone Terraces, Silverstream, Trentham, Whitemans Valley/Blue Mountains, Birchville to name just a few 
We have a few friends in Silverstream and they report the schools to be very good.
Great area in the valley. Lots to do. Upper Hutt "city" centre is small but perfectly formed. Has all the shops you need, cafes, restaurants, pool, library, all the major stores and supermarkets. The Hutt River runs right by it and is a great place for bike rides, walks, picnic, paddling, plenty parks, Trentham racecourse, golf, excellent train links into Wellington CBD, excellent driving access as SH2 goes right through. Travel time into CBD by car I'd say 30 - 35 mins with a bit of traffic.
Can see us living there when we come to buy 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

